

GOOG rolling out pagespeed to mobile Chrome users? - smcnally
http://imgur.com/4hH8Xad

======
smcnally
It was double opt-in: I had to enable, then activate the "Bandwidth
management" option.

[http://imgur.com/NoctiYu](http://imgur.com/NoctiYu)

------
shirederby
I was offered this option in June or July.

